# Flight feathers grown back....



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

So..Toby's wings were clipped when I got him.
They are now growing back, and his 'flight' attempts are getting better and better...
He flew into the foyer this morning...and he had some speed and some height going on.
So I know how to clip a parakeet...is it pretty much the same for a 'tiel? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question. 
My other fear is that I may ruin the bond we have.

Than I read about not clipping...and focus more on training. 

I have a daycare..2 dogs (they don't bother him though..he's been on the floor before and the dogs just stare at him...lol)
I'm home all day, so I'm here, but I don't want the risk of Kitchen issues, or out the door he goes as kids are coming and going....

So my best bet maybe is to have someone else do the clipping, right?
(re: bonding issue)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes they can have a long memory with regard to who does the dirty deed. I'm not sure what kind of technique you use to clip your budgies but for 'tiels you want to clip the primaries only. The long flight feathers at the outside of the wings before the elbow. Does that make sense?


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

So...they are like the 'outside' wings...furthest to the end or tip of the wing? Leave the small ones closest to the body?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes That's it exactly! I sometimes don't know how much to explain something. I don't ever want to insult someones intelligence. You have birds now and have done clipping. I figured you would get it.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This might help

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=682


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Perfect! 

I did end up cutting them yesterday. I went to youtube and watched a few videos about cutting a tiels wings. 

Lets just say he wasnt' too happy with me..He was ok right after...but by later in the night he was quite nippy (and his bites/nibbles were harder than normal). It was almost like the more he thought about it, the madder he got.... I did love on him a bunch after I clipped him...
Stinker.
I think though too....I was trying to touch around him in more areas than I usually do?....I want to be able to touch him anywhere and have him be ok with it. (ie: under the wing for some scratches...on his chest/belly etc) The only place he likes it right now is on top of his head and the back of his neck. Anywhere else and he squawks at me. 
I assume and hope that that takes time to be that trusting..? I've had him going on 2 mos now. And he does cry(?) for me if he doesn't see me. He searches for me if he gets off his cage....and is very content sitting on my shoulder. I've even noticed the last few days him 'preening' my hair. 
I haven't gotten him out or uncovered him yet this morning...so I don't know how he is today yet. Hopefully he'll forgive me for yesterday and we can start back where we left off.
He's still just a baby...6 mos old. AND..he's molting...
Poor baby....

So would any of you suggest while I'm holding him..at any given time...to slowly start to move my 'scritches' around to the chest etc. I want to be able to have him comfortable with me touching his wings...or even lifting them without him getting upset. 
Any suggestions on how..(or even when) to do that?



(Thanks Sue! No insult taken at all!)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Molting can be uncomfortable for a bird and some get quite cranky. You can make it easier for him with daily misting with a spray bottle while he's going thru it. Your idea about slowly moving your scritches is a good one. However even my tamest babies are very particular about that. If you don't do it just right they tell you so. They also have different personalities and some just don't care for it anywhere else. Just take your time and keep at it. Try not to push you will find his comfort level.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I want to be able to touch him anywhere and have him be ok with it. (ie: under the wing for some scratches...on his chest/belly etc) The only place he likes it right now is on top of his head and the back of his neck. Anywhere else and he squawks at me.


Cockatiels preen each other on the head and neck but don't normally touch each other's bodies unless they're mating or fighting. So they're not naturally programmed to enjoy petting anywhere but on the head and neck. Some tiels will tolerate backstroking but it isn't something that they actually want. Every tiel I've met has objected to being touched under the wing, and they don't care much for being touched on the breast either. So unfortunately you probably aren't going to get very far with body-petting. You can go to town on the head and neck though - cockatiels are INSATIABLE for that kind of petting!


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

tielfan said:


> Cockatiels preen each other on the head and neck but don't normally touch each other's bodies unless they're mating or fighting. So they're not naturally programmed to enjoy petting anywhere but on the head and neck. Some tiels will tolerate backstroking but it isn't something that they actually want. Every tiel I've met has objected to being touched under the wing, and they don't care much for being touched on the breast either. So unfortunately you probably aren't going to get very far with body-petting. You can go to town on the head and neck though - cockatiels are INSATIABLE for that kind of petting!


Good to know....Thanks ..

I know a guy however, that raised 'tiels and he has said the exact opposite. 
That they LOVE being scratched under the wing...?

Anyone else have an input on this? Just curious now........


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

CockaTOOS love to be scratched under the wing and all over the body. Could there possibly be some confusion about which species he was talking about?


----------



## Amy1569 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hm...possibly...
but he did say this as he was holding Toby...? (obviously knowing what he was holding)

His daughter used to raise/breed 'tiels....So I assume that's what he meant.....
Well...maybe it was the personality of a certain 'tiel that he's talking about....


----------

